# Baltimore/washington Dc Campgrounds?



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looking to head down to the Baltimore/DC area over April break but am not finding too many campgrounds central to both places. I've looked on rvparkreviews.com and a few other sites but would love to see if someone knows of that little gem of a place that isn't listed. (Wishful thinking I'm sure!







) Anyway, any help you can give would be great!

Thanks!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

http://www.cherryhillpark.com/index.cfm

This one is in Maryland, close to DC. The bus comes right to the front entrance of the camp, and it will take you to the Metro. We rode both the bus and the metro when we went to DC last summer. We didn't rent a car at all, riding the bus/metro from Dulles all the way to our hotel about three blocks from the Mall (Harrington Hotel). No worries, public trans there is good.

We didn't take our RV, but almost did...this was where we would have stayed, based on the online research I did. Next time we want to take the camper and stay in Virginia and tour around toward Gettysburg, Monticello, Mount Vernon, etc. We didn't get that far out. Instead, since it was our first time in DC we did the DC things for five days.

Have fun.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I also am looking for a camp ground in Occoquan, Va. Its is near D.C., but I can not find it on a map. First week in June, craft show!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Here's some good camping around DC/Baltimore:
http://www.nvrpa.org/parks/bullrun/?pg=rvcamping.html

http://www.nvrpa.org/parks/pohickbay/?pg=familycamping.html

http://www.hillwoodcamping.com/

http://www.capitolkoa.com/

http://www.cherryhillpark.com/

http://www.ramblinpines.com/

They are all OK

Eric


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I also am looking for a camp ground in Occoquan, Va. Its is near D.C., but I can not find it on a map. First week in June, craft show!


Occoquan is right on the river just north of Woodbridge VA, where I live. It is a small, crafty section of town and I would be surprised to find out there is a campground there. It is about 20 miles from DC. Closest campground I could find when we were moving here was in Aquia, VA which is 10 miles south of Woodbrige so 25-30 miles to DC, 15 miles to the southern most Metro stop. Metro will take you to 90% of the sights and makes parking alot easier.

The closest you can get to DC is Cherry Hill.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I also am looking for a camp ground in Occoquan, Va. Its is near D.C., but I can not find it on a map. First week in June, craft show!


About the closest to Occoquan is Pohick Bay Regional Park:
http://www.nvrpa.org/parks/pohickbay/?pg=familycamping.html
Eric


----------



## Aca28 (Jul 16, 2007)

Cherry Stone is great. It is right off 95 S just before you hit the DC Beltway (Easy to get to)
Great for the kids. If you like peace and quiet ask for a site furthest away from the interstate.
Also a little north is Gettysburg. Do I even need to explain? So many in Gettysburg!!!


----------

